
Apple Suddenly 'Confirms' Three Radical New iPhones - laurex
https://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2018/07/19/apple-iphone-x2-x-plus-se2-cheap-iphone-upgrade-specs-display-release-date-ios12/#2bc77d6d4d98
======
zeeed
The announced radicality is restricted to the naming of 4 digit type
identifiers without providing any further info.

This is clickbait.

------
tonyedgecombe
That article seemed to be completely bereft of any real information on the
_Radical_ new phones.

------
lgvln
Has anyone done comparison of iPhone X’s PWM OLED vs iPhone 8/7’s non-PWM LCD?

I’ve found the screen on my 2016 MacBook Pro to be uncomfortable(eye strain)
for reading despite its resolution and wide colour gamut compared to other
screen. I suspect it’s due to the use of the PWM.

------
willio58
So I've read the budget (middle) one will not have an OLED display, I wonder
how that will affect the look when the status bar has a black background. Will
it look bad?

~~~
roryisok
I'm more wondering about the price. Betting "budget" means like $799

~~~
chasingthewind
The iPhone 6s is currently starting at $450 so I would expect "budget" to be
somewhere in that range.

~~~
ceejayoz
I wouldn't. Apple's current lines are X, 8, 7, 6s, SE.

The X budget will presumably sit between X and 8 pricing-wise. It's a cheap X,
not a cheap phone.

